# Протрузия L4-5 размером 0,35 см



## vadik (22 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте.
У  меня протрузия L4/5 размером 0,35 см.
Беспокоит жжение по внутренней стороне левой ноги.
Боль началась 1,5 года назад.
Спина не болела и не болит совсем.
Полгода назад сделал МРТ.
(Снимок и заключение в загрузил на форум в альбом) - 
*https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/864/view*

Все что невропатолог поликлиники прописала выполняю.

Уже 4 месяца как:

Избегаю положения сидя.

ЛФК каждый день по 30 минут.

1,5 часа хожу ежедневно.
Улучшение идет, жжение ослабевает, но так медленно, что я сомневаюсь ..


----------



## La murr (23 Мар 2016)

*vadik*, здравствуйте! 
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Мар 2016)

У невролога-то хоть были?


----------



## vadik (23 Мар 2016)

У невропатолога был.
Она  и прописала МРТ, физиотерапию, консультацию нейрохирурга, иглоукалывание, мануального терапевта.
Который и рекомендовал ЛФК на растяжение без закачивания.
Сейчас положу свой комплекс в альбом, может какое упражнение мешает..


----------

